# Wood from the Green Machine Online has arrived!



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

What about standing it up, tying some moss to the top, and making it in to a tree?


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

DrakeScree said:


> What about standing it up, tying some moss to the top, and making it in to a tree?


I would need more of the same type of wood or the tank would look empty.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

well at least you got it... 

I kind of like it... hrmmm


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I like it as well. The wood has some character with the bumps and knots.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

How much for it?  lolllll


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

h4n said:


> well at least you got it...
> 
> I kind of like it... hrmmm


Very true, I'm glad the customs didnt show up my door:icon_eek:


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about an RAOK, for people who need hardscape for their nano aquarium


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That probably would be an RAOK I'd enter haha.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Good excuse to get a Mini M. :hihi:


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

how much was the piece and shipping for it?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Redmoor Rootwood. So thats the official name of this wood? I keep refering it to ADA branch wood which is what numerous companies (including my LFS) refer to it as.


----------



## Jonny (Jun 5, 2013)

I have some of this in my tank I just set up, in fact it is set up to look like a tree as Drakescree had suggested. It really does have a fantastic red colouration to it once it gets wet too!


----------

